# FS/FF - Making room, decos and gravel



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is obo as I have no idea how to price things. Pm me what you think is fair.

Decoration for fish to hide in $10 obo









Gang valve $3









Carribean Sea blue gravel free









Decoration rocks $5 for all 









Light blue gravel free


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

how much for the can of club soda? (free bump


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i want get 
Lee's 5 way breeder $5


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

For you Boss $100/can


BossRoss said:


> how much for the can of club soda? (free bump


Message sent 


pisces said:


> i want get
> Lee's 5 way breeder $5


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Lee's 5 way breeder sold


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump some prices changed to free


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

That blue gravel would look fab in my blue betta tank! Just how far into Vancouver are you located? 

Bump for some nice deals!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Trade you for your 40 gallon lol. Which blue one?? I am on clark and broadway. I could let you know too if I go out that way. Will be going to J & L on friday.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

do still have light blue Gravel ? i am looking fews lb,,, thks


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah I still have it


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> do still have light blue Gravel ? i am looking fews lb,,, thks





O.C.D Fishies said:


> Yah I still have it


 LOL you Two ...its 3:30 in the morning ....no fish addicts here .
Nothing says " I LOVE this place" More than that 

So ummm you guys up yet ...LOL


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

everything available still but closing thread


----------

